# Grip for a Harrington & Richardson Revolver



## Rough2000 (Feb 16, 2009)

My wife has a Harrington & Richardson revolver that was handed down from a family member. The grip on the gun is starting to fall apart at the base. I have no idea of the age of the gun. The only markings on the gun is the Harrington & Richardson name on the barrel. Below the name is "32 S&W CTCE". The serial # is 7147. It is the top break design. Any ideas where I could get new grips for this gun? 

Thanks,

Bill


----------

